# Simple music notation software?



## humanwarnings (Feb 10, 2018)

Just wanted to get some feedback from real people. I don't need bells or whistles. Just a very simple music notation program.

Finale and Sibelius have way too many features for my needs, and they do not allow you to scroll up and down on the score, with the mouse button held, while hearing each note.

Thanks!


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Try MuseScore - it's simple but fairly powerful - https://musescore.org/en


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

I second Taggart's recommendation of musescore. It's so good I stopped using Finale in favour if it. It's free too. I found the learning curve less steeper than either Sibelius or Finale.

It takes multiple soundfonts and also sfz files. I mix and match instruments. The only think I miss from Finale is the playback of piano music; musescore is a bit more mechanical. Never had a problem with larger ensembles.


----------



## Michael Diemer (Nov 12, 2017)

If you don't mind spending a bit (150.00), Notion is an excellent program, very professional. And the instruments may be better than any other such software.


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

Another program you might look into is Noteworthy. https://noteworthycomposer.com/ Free to try and US$49 to buy. The learning curve is very low.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

i agree. 

it is easy to use. and the online manual is just as easy to understand.


----------



## JLi (Jan 31, 2018)

Try flat.io. It's easy to use once you get the hang of it, it can do a lot, and best of all, it's free!


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

JLi said:


> Try flat.io. It's easy to use once you get the hang of it, it can do a lot, and best of all, it's free!


This is web-based. Musescore is stand-alone software you can use whether or not you use its score-hosting website.


----------

